# LeRoi Elegant long-barrel click pen / two-tone Amboyna



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2015)

I had a nice piece of two-tone Amboyna burl that was looking for a home, and remembered I had a couple of long-barrel kits that would show it off nicely.

The LeRoi range is from Smitty's Pen Works, a nice variation on the Sierra/Gatsby/Mesa versions of what is (fundamentally) the same kit. His LeRoi Elegant line comes in both twist-action and clicker formats. This is the first time I've tried the clicker -- I'll use this one for a while to see how the mechanism holds up before selling any of them.

Besides, the pen looks great ... not sure I'd like to let this one go

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, with a piece of AB like that, I doubt I'd be able to let it go either! Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 27, 2015)

very nice pen, love the grain & the 2 tone of the wood
will be interested in hearing your impressions on how well the clicker lasts & works
am looking for some longer single tubed pens to add to my collection

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have some of the clickers but only let one go...I let my daughter in law have one for work. She's a waitress, so I told her to put it to good abuse...err...I mean _use_. We'll see how long it takes her to make it say uncle....

Very nice Duncan...I love that wood....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> very nice pen, love the grain & the 2 tone of the wood
> will be interested in hearing your impressions on how well the clicker lasts & works
> am looking for some longer single tubed pens to add to my collection





ripjack13 said:


> I have some of the clickers but only let one go...I let my daughter in law have one for work. She's a waitress, so I told her to put it to good abuse...err...I mean _use_. We'll see how long it takes her to make it say uncle....
> 
> Very nice Duncan...I love that wood....



Thanks gents ... 

I have confidence in the Vertex clicker (which is also a decent length barrel). Please share, Marc, if you get any negative reports on the LeRoi mechanism.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 27, 2015)

Thats a beauty Duncan ! Is it black TI or gunmetal ?


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thats a beauty Duncan ! Is it black TI or gunmetal ?


Thanks, Tom. I believe it's black titanium, but I'd have to find the bag the components came in to be 100% certain.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice pen. Love the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 27, 2015)

A great looking well turned and finished piece of timber.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very sharp, Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 1, 2015)

@manbuckwal ... Tom, I found another kit that looks just like this one -- if they are the same thing, it's gold titanium with gunmetal according to the label.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

